# LED mice eyes



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Doggieshop was able to score these LED packs at an xmas tree shop sale. She let the NJ haunters know and I grabbed about 15 knowing exactly what I was going to do with them. I would like to have about 25 of these roaming around the butcher shop...


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

VERY Cool Noah


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that is just cool. See what you did Noah? Now i want to go buy Rats!
I also want to buy an owl and a raven.And now i gotta have Rats.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a great look you got going on there. I am glad you posted this. I grabbed some of this at a Dollar tree last year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice going Jeff...very clever and neat look!!!


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome! so glad you could use them!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The lights look great in the rats eyes. I really like how you arranged the cans with that old bowl. Great Job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those look awesome. I too really like the arrangement, especially the rat trap!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What a great idea! These rats remind me of a time when I was a child and I turned the lights on in my parents room only to see glowing rat eyes in the vines that covered their bedroom window. <<shudder>>


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Are these the battery operated ones?

I think I'll have to order a case rats now, I like the look of this!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love these guys! Rats rule!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is too cool!! Are they rubber rats? Where did you get them? How did you get the eyse in them? Very spooky effect.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Are these the battery operated ones?
> 
> I think I'll have to order a case rats now, I like the look of this!!


Here's a pic of the LED pack..









Are you ordering a case of mice to sell? I was going to place an order with OTC. If you can get these let me know. They have to be the hollow ones that squeak.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That really is cool, I love the whole set up, the glowing eyes really adds a creepy touch!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm thinking these would work well with spiders too!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Can't tell from the picture, are they like this?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Can't tell from the picture, are they like this?


The top one looks like it might be big in size. Dont like the way it looks.The bottom one looks more like the ones I was using. I had 2 kinds I was working with. One had the squeaker in the butt. That was actually softer and easier to get the LEDs in. The other one had the squeaker in the head. The rubber was harder so it was tough to work the LEDs in. I like the tail in these too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL "One had the squeaker in the butt. That was actually softer and easier to get the LEDs in."
I'm sure when you read this....you'll be laughing too!!!
I we to oriental trading and didn't see any rats even close to what you were working with.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this on Amazon.com - it looks similar (but I don't think it has a squeaker in its butt or anywhere else for that matter):

Amazon.com: Lifelike Rubber Mouse: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31XT6B2326L


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

This is a great idea...really adds an even scarier realism to them.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> LOL "One had the squeaker in the butt. That was actually softer and easier to get the LEDs in."
> I'm sure when you read this....you'll be laughing too!!!
> I we to oriental trading and didn't see any rats even close to what you were working with.


Now that you have brought it to my attention I did not realize how it sounded. Im crackin myself up...

You are right about them not being online. I saw them in the Halloween issue catalog. I just have to remember where I put that catalog. If not can you get me those mice?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

What I like about what you've done here Noah, is that it's a subtle addition to your haunt. A lot of times we think about the big, splashy props, but it's often the little details -- like glowing rat eyes -- that enhances the creepiness of the haunt.

Who hasn't seen animals eyes glinting in the dark somewhere? You're not sure what the animal is and it heightens the fear: is it a squirrel, raccoon, or a rabid dog? Having had the benefit of touring your basement haunt, I can vouch for the fact that having these sinister little guys with their glowing yellow eyes running around will turn up the creep factor a notch or two.

I'll also give you kudos on the set-up too. The cans and bowl, the one rat in the bag. Excellent stage setting. Why, you' almost think you worked in theater! ;> Great job.

Rich


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

They look great Jeff - and it'll just make your basement haunt "pop". We had a couple rats with our pirate section of our haunt and stealing your idea will bring it to a whole new level. So simple and so effective. Thanks !


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

You hit it right on the head. I LOVE DETAIL!! I like the fact that some one missed a small element and others pick up on it. There were so many people who did not get scared with Sally under the Stairs until they saw it out of the corner of their eye. The flickering lights, mice eyes, incense burning, creepy old enamel bowl...these are little details that add to the whole ambiance. 

I appreciate that you guys notice all of that. Thanks!!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

jaege said:


> That is too cool!! Are they rubber rats? Where did you get them? How did you get the eyse in them? Very spooky effect.


Sometimes the LEDs are easy to get in ...sometimes they are a PITA. I cut a slit on the bottom from the neck to the butt. I gouged out the eyes with an olfa knife and made a slit. I drilled, crammed large tools and screwdrivers into the socket. I bought some long needle nose tweezers and jammed them into the socket. While spreading the tweezers I pushed the LED from the inside with the light on. Its a killer on your fingers. I might want to use a thimble next time. I say it takes about 15 minutes to get 2 eyes in. Still working on a better way.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow that makes those rats look even more scary! I like that idea!

Fading eyes or blinking ones will look great too!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

scarymovie said:


> Fading eyes or blinking ones will look great too!


Yep, random blinking would make them look more realistic. Hook them up to Cowlacious' Cave Eyes kit and it would look killer.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I agree... I have wired some individual rats in the past with 5mm LED and a 9v battery and added a blinker. I just thought that the fact that this unit cost only 30 cents and there was 6 micro LED it became an easy cheap prop. There is a blinker switch also but then all three mice blink at the same time. I would have to tear up the pack to add the fader. They were cheap enough so I might tear one apart to see my options and play around.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Where did you get the led pack? And the rats for that matter?


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

shudder.. I advise against a google image search for "squeaky butt mouse toy" however well intentioned.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

jaege said:


> Where did you get the led pack? And the rats for that matter?


I have seen them in the OTC catalog...not online. Cant find the catalog now. Still lookin....I have been wandering around NYC lookin for possible stores that might carry them. I will be checking Toys R Us this weekend. I could only scrape up 8 right now but I want more. The LED pack were at a xmas tree store sale. They were regularly at $2.99 down to 30 cents. Doggieshop was kind enough to grab a bunch of them for us.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

You need an entire army of these. 

Then you can take over the world.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Rats on the ground and bats in the air add that required detail.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

very cool jeff!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm going to pick up a case of rats...see what happens.
I think a room full of rats, bats and vultures could be pretty cool...I'll see how it goes this week...If I can find those leds.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Making "butt" jokes that "cracked" you up Noah??? Cute. These are great. Out of curiousity, could you have used some sort of a heat pencil to carve the eyes out of the rubber? I'm thinking of some sort of a soldering type pencil heater (have no idea if there even is such a thing). Just think that would be easier to gouge out the eyes not leaving too much of a hole (now that sounds just plain gross...you wouldn't want me to be your optomotrist!) I want to use leds with black cats and mice. I have 3 black cats of my own whose eyes sometimes glow flourescent in certain lighting...very cool (not a good idea to gouge out THEIR eyes, though :eeketon:


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Madmomma-I like this idea. I will try the soldering iron. I've used it on foam. The eyes need to be tight though to hold the LEDs.

Jeff- The LED packs were at the xmas tree shop as a blister package called Gel charms. Green Gel Jems came with them. The Led set was hidden.

Ghoul Friday- Thats the idea....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

To pierce or gouge a small hole in soft or hard plastic or rubber, I put a paper clip (one end opened up) in the grip of pliers and heat the pointy end of the clip with a flame. Pierces right thru. Leaves a faint mark on some white plastics, but I dont care...I try for the 1930's, frugal solution before I buy a tool.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

anyone have any luck on the LEDS yet?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Jeff
Here is a picture of what to look for. You might only be looking for the pack but it is hidden under packaging. They might be an exclusive to the Christmas tree store.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought I posted in here before, but I guess not.

Like I said at the MNT on Saturday... that is too cool.


----------



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

great idea... where can you pick up a case or two? thanks again

rats that is.


----------

